# PPI Ax606.2



## Foshow (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm new here so sorry if im posting this in the wrong place.
I just came across a ppi ax606.2 for $250 locally and was wondering if anyone knows the value of this amp in good condition?
he also says he will throw in a pair of ppi pro flat piston 8's if i buy it today.
deal or no deal?


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

With the subs included that is an incredible deal in my opinion.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Deal... I'll give u $450 for all of it.... lol


----------



## Foshow (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, but I decided not to pick these up due to some unexpected expenses if anyone is interested let me know via pm and ill pass you on the guys #.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have pics?
Heatsink condition is absolutely everything.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

That would be a steal if it is in good working condition.


----------

